# Going to Retrouvaille



## Proverb98 (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Is Retrouvaille effective?*

My husband of 4 years and I are separated. It's been 6 weeks since I discovered his ONS affair. It's been a roller coaster ride. I don't know if I want to reconcile, but I at least want to try. He doesn't have anyone around him who supports our marriage, in fact most of his friends and family are encouraging him to give up and leave. There is a Retrouvaille weekend near us in two weeks and he agreed to go, but he doesn't hink anything will help us. He thinks it's too far gone. I'm hoping at the very least we will learn to communicate in a way that'll get us through the divorce ( I filed the day after Dday in a knee-jerk reaction), that is if we don't reconcile.


----------

